# Handels Minuet in G Minor



## Jord

Possibly my favourite piece of music i've ever heard, what's everyone think?
and if anyone knows where i can get sheet music for it please let me know! I must learn this piece!


----------



## DavidRF

It sounds like the concluding minuet to Handel's Keyboard Suite in B flat -- better known for the Air and Variations movement that Brahms used for his Handel Variations.

http://imslp.org/wiki/Suite_in_B-flat_major,_HWV_434_(Handel,_George_Frideric)

The youtube video is a recording of Kempff's arrangement which is a bit romanticized in parts, so the notes don't line up exactly but its the same minuet.


----------

